

SplitTweet - Multiple Account Twitter Management - imjustcreative
http://on.eti.me/social-media/splittweet-multiple-account-twitter-management/

======
dshah
I'd guess that a large majority of twitter users have just a single account
(it's hard enough maintaining that).

Even then, the popular clients like Twhirl already support multiple accounts.

Not sure what their goal is, but seems like it will be tough to get traction.

------
davedevelopment
Looks similar to <http://www.themattinator.com/about/>

------
josefresco
twhirl should do this, and also add more social connections.

I don't need another Twitter app.

